# Anybody Nalbinding?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Decided I want to try this. It is supposed to be faster than knitting, but I knit fast, so weâll see. Got a tapestry needle. Watched a couple of videos, printed out instructions. Yeehah! :hobbyhors


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I am trying to learn. I've been watching videos, and looking at online documentation, too.

SvenskaFlicka does this and has said something about maybe making a video. After watching the videos online, I'm looking forward to seeing how she nalbinds (is that the correct term?)

I have several different needles now, started with a metal tapestry needle. I have found that the shorter, more pointed needle works best for me.

So far I'm made one chain about 12" long.

What videos have you watched?


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

SvenskaFlicka's DH also makes the needles out of bone i think. I know there are some listed in her website.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

for photos, home.arcor.de/bedankbar/english/anfang.htm
Also vikingladyaine.wordpress.com
and four videos. My cast on is not neat enough to begin a new row. Maybe I will anyway. I&#8217;m not ready to make anything, I have to figure it out first.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.shelaghlewins.com/reenactment/naalbinding/sock_construction.htm
For an easy cast on for beginning in a small round, if you can decipher the sketches.

A video in both English and Finnish. A different cast on for knitting a garment in the round: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znmp_bFRAak[/ame]

edit: I didn&#8217;t mean to stick the video in. When making a slip knot for the beginning loop, make sure that when you pull the short end that it will tighten before you start casting on.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It is important to note here that only the Coptic stitch works for nÃ¥lbinding back and forth. All other stitches must be done in the round. 
I find nÃ¥lbinding to be slower than knitting. It literally took me three months to make my first pair of socks with the Danish stitch. The Finnish stitch is faster but it still takes longer than knitting. 
But I like it. It makes a nice warm dense cloth. 
And yes, my hubby makes bone needles.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

My tension is really bad so I keep making one row and taking it apart and making it again.

I like the youtube videos by Mika Viinamaki.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vLWq2QeS34Y


There's also a Yahoo! group just for Nalbinding. I joined a couple weeks ago and this link was recommended. It is old and takes you to other links that are more current. The person doing this also has youtube videos.

https://sites.google.com/site/neulakinnas/tekn,

I started out trying to do three loops as instructed the first video I posted. I finally just broke down and dropped it to one loop at a time and it is working much better for me.

I have a needle from Kelsey's shop and bought a shorter antler needle from someone on etsy from Poland. The one on the left I got from Kelsey and it's 4" long, the one in the middle is the Antler needle from Poland and it's about 2 3/4" long and the one on the right came in a package of vintage bone knitting needles, there were two of these.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kelsey, I've only tried to do the stitch that you pick up 3 loops, and then dropped it to one. I didn't realize you could do nalbinding in rows, like crochet or knitting, and thought all stitches were made into round items. I want to make hats anyway so I want rounds.

But, now that I think about it, I think I've seen pics of nalbound garments so I guess they would probably have to be made in rows, unless you make large rounds for a big shirt and then smaller rounds for arms and then attach them together to make a shirt


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Almost all nÃ¥lbinding is in rounds. There is only one stitch that can be done in rows, and it is difficult and not really common in history.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have my Kelsey/Philip needle and oNE day I will get around to learning this! I love the naalbinded mittens! 

In fact, yesterday a patient laid her rmittens on the counter and I snatched them up- and squeeeeed- they were done in nalbinding!!!! She had no idea that they were NOT knitted. I asked her where she got them and she told me that she bought them in Sweden! I told her what little I know about nalbinding and she was amazed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

DH was all set to get me a nalbinding book for Christmas, but he only found one (I&#8217;m guessing on Amazon) and said it got terrible reviews. So he downloaded a bunch of videos and put them on my computer.

You can make a lot of things in the round. Socks, mittens, leggings, hats, bags/totes, sweaters. If you want a cardigan you simply steek.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I started on my first nalbinding project right before Thanksgiving and then got sidetracked with the holiday. I also started with Mika's video (mainly because it was in English and he was very personable) and the three loops method. It is going to be a hat eventually (or at least that is the plan), we'll see what it ends up looking like. I do not find it to be faster than knitting, mainly because of having to use shorter segments of yarn and then the ends to deal with. I also tend to get a sore spot on my thumb where the needle passes through the stitch, I guess I need to build a callus there.  I do like it and find it less cumbersome than dealing with knitting needles, kind of like crochet, you only have one active stitch open at a time. The first picture features one of Philip's needles, the yarn is also from Kelsey's store.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, there is a Facebook group called "NÃ¥lbinding" and I and Philip are the admins. Not that I know everything, but wow the people on that group know a lot! 
You all are more than welcome there!


----------

